# Full Detail...Took a few pics



## pallidamors (Oct 29, 2007)

So I took a few pics of teh goat.....enjoy!!!


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Sweet...:cool You clay bar her?


----------



## pallidamors (Oct 29, 2007)

Here is the steps/items I used


1. Wash with meguiars gold class car shampoo
2. Clay using blue magic claybar
3. Polish where needed/ swirl removal using obsessive detail light polish and porter cable with orange pad
4. Apply 3m imperial hand glaze
5. Top with meguiars # 26 carnuba wax.


----------



## sheekoGTO (Feb 28, 2008)

Nice Job man....looks goood....:cheers


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

It looks hot!!


----------



## pallidamors (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks guys!!! Heres a few more pics


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

pallidamors said:


> Thanks guys!!! Heres a few more pics


What’s the deal with the third Pic.? Looks like a diaphragm for a little person...:confused

Nice Pics., Lot’s of elbow grease I know…:cheers


----------



## pallidamors (Oct 29, 2007)

the third pic is a raptor shift light


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

pallidamors said:


> the third pic is a raptor shift light


Now I feel real dumb...


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Nice spot you choose to put the shiftlight! 

Thats some detailing! absolutely spotless.


----------

